# Sometimes it just gets WILD!



## bbally (Jan 2, 2005)

Every year we pick several charities that we offer culinary event for auction to help them raise money. As our reputation has grown over the last 11 years, so has the price the donated event brings in to the charities coffers.

This year we wrote up a 4 hour hors d'oeuvres reception, featuring eight Chef Selected hors d'oeuvres butler passed service.

Many times we have set records with our offerings. First over $100 per person with March of Dimes five years ago, First over $200 per person with March of Dimes four years ago, First over $250 per person three years ago.

And then we came to this weekend. We have been doing a lot of high end catering in the last three years, people know us, they know our food, they know our events!

And so it is that while we are preparing to do the wedding show slaving away in the kitchen making all manner of wild things to wow people with the public display Mary Lou would recieve the call!!!!!!

This year we chose Hospice Care as one of our charities. And so Saturday evening they had the Hospice fund raising auction.

No one knew when they walked into the auction floor a record would be set.

Certainly we did not when we sent in the 25 person hors d'oeuvres reception.

And when our offering came up for bid there was interest, a lot of interest, half a dozen peoples worth of interest.

And when the dust settled for the bidding on our item and when the check was wrote for that item, Hospice would recieve $10,000 to do its good work with from our donated item. And The Cowboy and The Rose Catering would be the first to put on a $400 per person hors d'oeuvres reception. Shattering our own record of $250.00 per plate!

Man what a feeling!


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

WOW! Congrats! That is truly what it is about!


----------



## ajoe (Jan 14, 2008)

*CONGRATULATIONS*!!!

I sincerely applaud what you are doing.


----------



## rsteve (May 3, 2007)

I applaud your dedication and service to your community.

Your generosity will certainly be rewarded.


----------



## alongcame (Sep 24, 2007)

This is overdue, but congratulations, thats amazing of you!


----------



## firerose0801 (Mar 6, 2008)

That is truely inspiring to hear.


----------

